# Firing Squad



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

An Englishman, Welshman, Scotsman and Irishman were captured while fighting in a far off foreign land and the leader of the captors said, "We're going to line you up in front of a firing squad and shoot you all in turn. But first, you can each make a final request."

The Scotsman says, "I'd like to hear the Flower of Scotland just one more time to remind me of the auld country, played on the bagpipes in the style of the Royal Scots Dragoon Guards."

The Irishman says, "I'd like to hear Danny Boy just one more time to remind me of the auld country sung in the style of Daniel O'Donnell with the Riverdance dancers skipping gaily to the tune."

The Welshman says, "I'd like to hear Men of Harlech just one more time to remind me of the auld country, sung as if by the Aberavon Male Voice Choir."

The English man says: "I'd like to be shot first."


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

Very good!


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

Went down well with the rugby lads. :lol: :lol:


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

